# About cats



## margsu (May 30, 2010)

Hi guys!

I live in Estonia and in Lithuania have a company who buy cats. Theyr data will be in document. European cats is much better then USA. BMW, Opel (1.2Kg) and MB (1.2Kg) is wery goot PM content. Thei are worth about 100$ per honeycomb Kg. In Estnia USA cats will cost about 39$ per Kg and European will cost 65$ per Kg. Diesel cats is same price as petrol. If anybody have some information about PM content then it will be nice to share your information.


----------



## Palladium (May 30, 2010)

Check out some of these other prices 
http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=en&sl=auto&tl=en&u=http://www.emp.eu/lt/superkame/tauriuosius-metalus-atliekas-lauza-auksa-sidabra-elektronikos-detales/&rurl=translate.google.com&usg=ALkJrhgacNrResF9QLXq1KRsDWvO_J0ovA


----------



## margsu (May 30, 2010)

I know that. They buy Russian electronic parts to. There is a lot of gold, platinium and palladium. But these parts was used in military electronics.


----------



## Palladium (May 30, 2010)

margsu said:


> I know that. They buy Russian electronic parts to. There is a lot of gold, platinium and palladium. But these parts was used in military electronics.



Off the subject i guess but have you seen this. http://www.scribd.com/doc/18931565/Russian-Electronic-Components-precious-metal-contents-


----------



## margsu (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes I know that list. I have it in xls.


----------

